# Cannot get online with app. Takes me to documents!



## Swallace913 (Oct 6, 2015)

For 4 days now, when I click "go online" it brings me to the documents page. My documents are all current. 
Uber support has been an absolute joke. Keep telling me to reinstall, log out, restart etc and that everything is good on their end.
I even installed the partner app on my wife's phone and have the same glitch.
Now they're telling me to come in but the closest office is 90 minutes away. And I can't imagine they will have any idea what to do.
Any thoughts or ideas? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## UberPug (Jun 24, 2016)

Swallace913 said:


> For 4 days now, when I click "go online" it brings me to the documents page. My documents are all current.
> Uber support has been an absolute joke. Keep telling me to reinstall, log out, restart etc and that everything is good on their end.
> I even installed the partner app on my wife's phone and have the same glitch.
> Now they're telling me to come in but the closest office is 90 minutes away. And I can't imagine they will have any idea what to do.
> Any thoughts or ideas? Has this happened to anyone else?


Yep same thing happening to me - but mine at first said '500 internal server error,' then i uninstalled/reinstalled, toggled wifi n airplane mode, shut off/on...n tried to sign in n it keeps taking me to Uber background information check asking for my ss# as if im just signing up to be a partner?? Ufff


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Me too. The app is a disaster right now. Its not updating the time online. And support is no help at all. How many more times do I delete and reinstall the app? Restart the phone? Toggle off airplane mode and then on? These guys are making this a real headache just to get a ride.


----------



## Swallace913 (Oct 6, 2015)

I might have figured it out. I love about 15 miles from where I drive. It's never been a problem to turn on the app when I leave my house and sometimes it even gets me a ping on the outskirts of town and I get paid to head in. However, it's seeming like I can only "go online" when I'm working the city limits of the town I drive in. 
Does that help you others having this problem?


----------



## day-tripper (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm having the same issue. Can't go online. Did an App update this morning - wondering if that's the problem.


----------



## Swallace913 (Oct 6, 2015)

Any changes for you guys?


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

It was their app. One another post here, I don't remember which, someone showed a screenshot that showed Uber apologizing for their app malfunctioning. I thought it was my phone and wasted the $ buying a NEW ONE I DIDN'T NEED. All they had to do was alert me their was a problem. It's the reason a lot of drivers can't stand working for these guys.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

only have had this issue 7/1 - 7/2 when driving over state lines. I drove to support the holidays in Lake Tahoe at Uber's request. I spent 100% of my time online in the area that Uber had mapped out. when I click "go online" it brings me to the documents page. My documents are all current. After rebooting my phone same issue. Contacted support immediately flagged down other drivers who were having the same problem . Eventually I get online from going online over and over 25 times. Receive a request and drop off over state lines hadn't realized this was an issue but can't get online again . App. is asking for documents again no matter how many times I try. Next time I travel over state line I go back online and the message reads not allowed to work in Reno. I'm in Nevada but far from Reno so drive back over into CA same error message even when I'm 3 miles deep in CA. email Uber to three email addresses with all the info I have. After working about 11 hours start to receive requests but only for an hour. Most drivers I talk to complain that they have only had a few requests.
Next day the app worked fine it seemed but no pings for an hour. Find a driver who claims he had 11 requests before noon. I crossed back over to NV and expected to be knocked off line. Once back in CA went back online with no error code for the first time in two days. Problem was total time online wasn't being kept. my phone displayed online but went into stealth mode which took me awhile to recognize that my total time online wasn't being kept. 
I drove back to my area was sent a note to reinstall the app but didn't while I was driving. Got back to my area and everything worked fine.


----------



## Rodi (May 11, 2019)

It's doing the same thing to me, keep logging my details but still asking me to upload my documents, did re-install countless times but still getting the same problem!


----------

